# Let me see your Norwegian Fjord pics and anything Fjord!



## coffeemama

Okay so I love love love my norwegian fjord pony so anyone out there who has a fjord post your pics tell me your experiences...what should I expect from being a new fjord owner...good or bad and any tips, etc or funny experiences I would love to hear them!


----------



## lilruffian

My new favorite breed
I started a similar thread a while back but what the heck!
I learned to ride on a Fjord gelding named Shiner when i was a kid & just recently bought my very first named Bella, a 10-yr-old mare that i got back in December, 2010.
In general they are a very very calm & honest breed, however they can be incredible stubborn _especially_ if not started properly (which Bella was not).

Bella in particular has the funniest personality. She loves to give kisses  and has a tendancy to lie down in the snow when you're riding her :lol:


----------



## coffeemama

omg so cute how takk is she tha little girl looks so tiny on her haha


----------



## lilruffian

She's only 14hh though she looks bigger cuz of her bulk/fat lol


----------



## wakiya




----------



## coffeemama

wakiya said:


>


Cute pics...what kind of horse is the black one is that a fjord cross?


----------



## wakiya

Nope, that's Wakiya she's a pure Colonial Spanish horse, she's dark in the winter, but she's actually a grulla roan. More pictures of her and Zues (the fjord), he's an awesome horse. 
















































I miss Zeus and the gang since we moved (he's my trainer's lesson/dressage/therapeutic/beginner's/trail/everything horse)


----------



## gksohyes

This is Fifi, a 14.2 hh fjord gelding that is at my barn in France.  Personally, I find him much more comfortable to ride than a finer horse like a TB - but of course that is just personal preference! He is the sole horse at our club who isn't a TB or Selle Français. Normally, you'd think that he's be the one slinking along behind the other horses but nope! He can JUMP! and I honestly think he has the fastest canter I have ever ridden, he passes everyone when we canter around the arena while warming up.


----------



## rileydog6

this is toril, he is 7 and is 13.2 hands tall.i purchased him in january as my first horse,and all i can tell you is he is a handful lol.when people say fjords are slow and pokey, they havent met toril,he is VERY forward and almost imposible to stop,thats why he excels at mounted games and XC. http://erouse.smugmug.com/Horses/Norwegian-Fjords his previous owner was a photographer and took hundreds of pics of him along with her other fjords who they do eventing with,just look up toril,he has 3 galleries.


----------



## fuadteagan

I'll share the moment I first learned about Fjords. I looked at a book in 2nd grade. I was 7 and was about to start riding.It was horse breeds of north america. I found Fjords and I'm like "FUZZY!" lol. I looked at them and read the article. I fell in love. I swore from that day on that I would buy a Fjord when I grew up. It hasn't happened yet but its only been a hanful of years.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

Here is a Fjord pony I used to work with. His name is Snuffy, he was always a good boy, but could be pushy and stubborn. He never spooked, except for at bubbles and camera flashes. I could ride and drive him, and in the video he was 22 and in the time I knew him he was never lame.


----------



## Gaited4Life

Can they carry a larger rider? Would love to hear experiences with owners of Fjords. I do love their smaller draft size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins

They can carry adult men. I've worked with 4 purebreds and about a dozen Fjord/qh crossed, and my thoughts of the breed are nothing but positive. What they all had in common was their willingness to work, very calm and smart, no-nonsense, easy keepers, and of course ADORABLE! I just love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rachelgem

This is my amazing fjord, she has quite unusual markings for a fjord, but i think she's gorgeous!


----------



## rileydog6

Toril at a christmas demo!









Toril is in the middle


----------



## Gaited4Life

So, anymore fjord owners on the forum? I am trying to decide between getting a Fjord or Clydesdale. I love both breeds. Am leaning toward the Fjord as it will be ALOT easier to mount  figure I could always add a clydesdale later. 

I plan to do alot of trail riding and just riding near our home along gravel roads etc. 

Would love to chat with anyone who owns a fjord. PM me!


----------



## rileydog6

between a fjord and clydsdale,i would go with the fjord. They are morse agile, they were made for rough terrain, and are willing to do anything you want and of course are a more manageable size.


----------



## 5percherons

This is our 4 yearold Fjord X Percheron gelding, Broke to ride, we rope off him and chase cows, he is also broke to drive single, double and Unicorn, great little horse


----------



## catheetiem

Here's my old baby boy- Hano x Fjord 
Pretty big too, 16.1 hh


----------



## Prinella

PonyKnit
3 fjords we've worked with carried my 120kg boss without batting an eyelid.

I will pop pics up when I'm on my Mac of me showing fjords. It's show time about now so I have awesome pics. Sadly they are not my fjords but a fried/ client


----------



## Allison Finch

I love some of the fun things you can do with their unique manes


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

What a cute bunch of horses! There's a 2 yo fjord/qh cross mare (adorable) on a local sale site very cheap, if my hubby wouldn't have me sleeping in the barn for buying another horse, I'd be getting a project 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I swear, I once saw hearts in ones mane. : O


----------



## ChingazMyBoy




----------



## Hasufel

Wow- that is a really unique cut ^
Fjords are one of my favorite breeds. Their attributes are many. Plus, they are beautiful!


----------



## freia

Here's a picture of my daughter on a farm in Norway, declaring "Mamma, when (not if) I get my horse, it's going to be a fjord. OK, Mamma? Did you hear me, Mamma?"

I grew up riding Fjord horses as lesson horses for years and years. Sweetest temperaments ever. Willing to please. Eager to try anything. We used them for jumping and dressage. We would have 15 horses in the arena, including the resident stallion - never had an issue. I love their names. Agilulf was my favorite lesson-horse.
Yes, they will carry a full-grown man, no problem. In Norway, we often call them the mount of the Vikings. In reality, it's likely that the modern Fjord evolved from the horses used by the vikings, and is likely notably different today than 1500 years ago.
I've seen them in the typical draft conformation, and occasionally in a sleeker version. The sleeker version does very well in jumping. I always jumped the stockier version, and they did well and had great fun. My Mom's neighbor competes in jumping, and last year won the national championship on her Fjord (unknown which class), knocking out the sleeker breeds. They make excellent trail horses. If you've ever seen the Norwegian countryside and wilderness, you know it's very rough and more or less impassable. The fjords were the favored horses on the rough West coast for farmwork, travel, and transporting goods, because they were so strong, willing, and surefooted. They were also a favorite of the farms, because the farms were generally quite poor, and couldn't afford to feed a hungry horse. The fjords were compact, efficient, strong easy-keepers - lots of bang for the buck. 
Today, if you take a riding vacation in the Norwegian mountains (highly recommended), you'll likely end up on a Fjord or Døle Gudbrandsdal, also a stocky, strong mount, but often more spirited.'

So I would love to do as my daughter says and get a Fjord. Why are they so blasted expensive in the US?


----------



## CLaPorte432

I would LOVE to own one! They are just so freaking cute! And I LOVE the different mane styles. How awesome!


----------



## kim_angel

Hello all - I just bought a Fjord baby who I get to pick up when he is weaned in March of 2012. I am really looking forward to being a Fjord owner. 

His name is Titan.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

Holy cuteness batman, hes so fluffy and adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia

Is there a button to super-duper like Titan? Double-like? Cuter than an Easter-bunny. I think there's a very muscular boy hiding somewhere under all that poofiness.


----------



## kim_angel

Seriously! He is so freakin' cute - I cant wait to get him home and kiss his velvet nose!


----------



## Dixie1234

Fjord owners.....Do you think a fjord would be a good breed for a beginner/advanced beginner?


----------



## Prinella

Yes absolutely! We used them in our school They were great. However the beginner in question MUST be stubborn. Although exceptionally quiet I've never met one that wasnt stubborn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia

Dixie1234 said:


> Fjord owners.....Do you think a fjord would be a good breed for a beginner/advanced beginner?


I've seen lots of beginners on Fjords. They're generally levelheaded, and very rarely mean. The wide back can be a little daunting for a beginner to wrap their legs around at first. And yes, they can be stubborn/strong-willed, so you'll need a stubborn/strong-willed beginner to match.


----------



## Dixie1234

by stubborn do you mean a constant fight or testing or just a strong leader with a firm hand and the testing is done?


----------



## freia

Dixie1234 said:


> by stubborn do you mean a constant fight or testing or just a strong leader with a firm hand and the testing is done?


I've ridden at least 20 different Fjords over 10 years, and none of them gave me a fight. One would maybe decide that he didn't want to trot that day - he wanted to just walk. It would just take a little extra persuasion to get him to see it my way. One would decide that she really did want to gallop all 3 miles back to the barn on an icy trail, and I had to keep reminding her for 3 miles that that wouldn't be a good idea. I don't know that that's really so much different from most other breeds, and it might have more to do with training than the breed. None ever gave me a fight or tried to get me off - nothing malicious or mean-spirited. But when they decide they want to do something their way, they do like to try it, sometimes a few times, and they're very strong. So I guess it's testing. A firm hand and consistency would get them in a different mindset fairly quickly. I think it's because they're pretty smart, so their little minds are always working on something.
I've never been scared on a Fjord. And I've never had a Fjord hold a grudge. They forgive and give kisses very quickly.


----------



## Rascaholic

ChingazMyBoy said:


>


That is just total AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## Borkus

These are not my horses, but some of the Fjords I have been lucky enough to meet. I’m not the biggest Fjord Fan, but I have met individuals that I have absolutely loved! And I have to admit; they are kind of cute in their own way. 
(by the way; they are called horses not ponies )

First we have a picture of Belinda, a summer friend of my horse. She is turning 32 this year, and is still beautiful and strong, and is in use every day. 









This is Emil (the darkest, gelding) and his friend Snehvit (means snow-white, mare). Me and my sister borrowed these two for a summer, and had great fun riding in the mountains with them. Emil was really fat and lazy, most of the time, but he was also sweet and gentle. Snehvit was an “other kind” of Fjord, the lighter version with more speed.


----------



## Borkus

And of course this pic of Emil:


----------



## Goosey

Oh my gosh, I am SO jealous D:
I wish there were more of them in Australia! Would be the cutest little pal for Merlin and I!


----------



## Remali

Beautiful photos, I'm a Fjord fan.


----------



## Dixie1234

Thank you for all the answers. Fjords are just the most beautiful horses and seem it starts from the inside out!


----------



## lilruffian

Nothing cuter than a baby Fjord! Nope, nope, nope! 
And yes, they're defined as horses now, but technically speaking, any breed that averages under 14.2hh is classified as a pony, and so the Fjord fits in that category. And pretty much any horse incyclopedia/book labels them as ponies.
As they grew un popularity, however, especially in North America, the registries switched it over to the Fjord Horse, because they're so versatile and can be ridden by anyone. They're also quite stockier than most ponies.
Either way, they are a fantastic breed & i agree with some of the above posts - i've never met an ill-tempered Fjord but i've never met one that wasn't stubborn either lol!


----------



## Borkus

I know they come under the term pony, because of the height. But in Norwegian it’s called Fjordhest, where hest means horse. You can call it a pony all you like, it’s just we Norwegians that have to make a fuss about it  (even I, and I’m not even a Fjord fan)


----------



## ponyboy

lilruffian said:


> And yes, they're defined as horses now, but technically speaking, any breed that averages under 14.2hh is classified as a pony,


That came about for showing purposes. Genetically only breeds that come from Britain & Ireland are ponies. And some are not less stocky than Fjords, and can also be ridden by anyone!


----------



## beccaH

I have had 2 Fjords and they are a fantastic breed. I live in Norway so they are pretty common here  No matter where you go you'll see fjords everywhere, and they are not expensive here. The horse market here is so full that many times breeders have to give away their foals since they cant sell them. 

Here are a few pics of my last Fjord, i sold him and i regret it everyday!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































This was just typical him, always had to test the rider 




































I could go on with pictures forever but i think i'll stop now


----------



## freia

beccaH said:


> I have had 2 Fjords and they are a fantastic breed. I live in Norway so they are pretty common here  No matter where you go you'll see fjords everywhere, and they are not expensive here. The horse market here is so full that many times breeders have to give away their foals since they cant sell them. "
> 
> Give away their foals????
> 
> Oooo, ooooo, pick me, pick me! Have pasture, barn, and two little girls. Send them over!


----------



## beccaH

A lot of people try to sell them first, but since there are so many horses for sale here its very hard to sell a fjord, espiecially a foal. People want a finished educated horse.
Not everyone ends up giving them away, some are sold for a fair amount of money, some are put down and some are given away. I feel that that problem has become a little bit better since breeders are starting to realize that there is no point in breeding year after year when they cant sell their foals, so the breeding has dropped a bit i believe.


----------



## kim_angel

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Alaskadraft

I used to own one, but sadly he did from heart failure..
This is "Felle Edel Hest"
















I've got lots more of him , but they are somewhere else on the old computor.. He was a big boy..15 hands and very sweet.. His dam was from Anvil acres in Alberta where they raise the larger fjords.. nice bone and can carry a large man all day and pack out a half a moose to boot..
Here is his pedigree.. 
Felle Edel Hest Norwegian Fjord

AD
Missing her big sweet boy..


----------



## Fjordmom

Dixie1234 said:


> Fjord owners.....Do you think a fjord would be a good breed for a beginner/advanced beginner?


I am a beginning rider, and my Fjord is the first horse I have had in 10 plus years, and I am thrilled with my choice. Super sound, wants to please, not a mean bone in his body. My horse is the only Fjord in our barn of mainly paints, POAs and quarter horses. I am always amazed how much other horses are lame, or not ridable due to one issue or another. My Fjord is an easy keeper, the fact that he is adorable doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Dixie1234

Fjordmom said:


> I am a beginning rider, and my Fjord is the first horse I have had in 10 plus years, and I am thrilled with my choice. Super sound, wants to please, not a mean bone in his body. My horse is the only Fjord in our barn of mainly paints, POAs and quarter horses. I am always amazed how much other horses are lame, or not ridable due to one issue or another. My Fjord is an easy keeper, the fact that he is adorable doesn't hurt either.


Thanks! Did you buy your Fjord from a breeder? We have mostly Arabs around me and I'm really looking for a well-trained, calm, not spooky horse to go out on trail rides (alone and in a group) as well as do some arena and dressage. The fjords sound like a good fit as I'm short 5'1". How are their gaits? Are they smooth or do they have a "pony trot"? I also like that they're long-lived and sound as I'm looking for a forever partner.


----------



## kim_angel

Hi Dixie 

What area do you live in? I was in touch with a lot of breeders when I was looking for my little guy. I might be able to recommend someone in your region.

-Kim


----------



## Fjordmom

Check out Francis Creek Fjords they are located in Wisconsin but sell fjords throughout the country. My fjord has a great floaty trot, canter not so much...dang those short legs! There are really two types of body types for fjords drafty or finer, I have a very drafty boy, with stout little legs, so his canter is a little rough. We are working on it though.


----------



## Rhen

*First off......Hello everyone, Im new here! All I wanted to say is what a beautiful breed of horse, I have never met one in person! And heres a silly question............How do u pernouce FJORD???*


----------



## kim_angel

Sounds like Fee Yord


----------



## Prinella

Hi All,
I have a friend who breeds fjords in vic Australia. I get to play with them and i love everything about them, except their strength if they're being fjord-headed!
We've had both of her mares working in our riding school at one point or another. I've shown both her mares and one her foals who she's just sold 

I love playing with the fjords! especially the fluffy bubbas! 

Her stallion she imported over from norway and must be one of the most stunning hores I've ever seen. 

this is Myklejon:



















This is her first mare with me riding (side saddle in a dressage saddle) at the heavy horse horse show last year




















This is her second mare currently in foal for the 3rd time to her stallion


----------



## kim_angel

Oh he is a very nice looking stallion indeed!


----------



## kim_angel

Titan is home finally! We went to Canada and picked him up last week!


----------



## lilruffian

What a handsome fella!
Hard to tell with his being young and all the winter fuzzies, but which color is he? brown dun or red dun?


----------



## kim_angel

Thank you lilruffian 
He is a brown dun.
Here are a few pictures I took of him over the weekend.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl

I absolutely love Fjords! I ride one of my trainers Fjord and i'm training him for Eventing. trying to save up for one of my own.


----------



## Nevreme

Fjords are my absolute favorite breed. My perfect horse would be a lighter, taller Fjord or Fjord cross.

My first Fjord experience was with a 13.3hh little mare who had been neglected and mistreated before she came to my instructor. Other than being a little touchy around her hind end she was just an angel. I did so many trails on her and never felt unsafe. We didn't canter because she had so many bad experiences with trainers who had no Fjord experience, but her trot was super smooth! I used to ride her bareback all the time.

I just wish Fjords weren't so expensive in the US! I'll need to save up $5k minimum if I want a well trained one.


----------



## Mnhorsemom

This is Wilbur. He's 10 years old and a grade Fjord (he's for sale by the way)


----------



## PrairieLou

Mnhorsemom said:


> This is Wilbur. He's 10 years old and a grade Fjord (he's for sale by the way)


Mnhorsemom, could I get more information from you on Wilbur? [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## lilruffian

kim_angel said:


> Thank you lilruffian
> He is a brown dun.
> Here are a few pictures I took of him over the weekend.


 Ah yes, i can see the dark points now! Hope you enjoy him, i had to sell my mare this winter because we moved and there is no fencing at our new place and i didn't want to simply put her out to pasture with my other mare for a year or more:-( She went to a great home, though so i'm happy about that.
Now i cannot wait to start looking for another. I'm addicted to Fjords now :lol:


----------



## coffeemama

So sad that anyone could mistreat such a sweet animal but glad she is in good hands now and glad to hear you had such a good time on her!





Nevreme said:


> Fjords are my absolute favorite breed. My perfect horse would be a lighter, taller Fjord or Fjord cross.
> 
> My first Fjord experience was with a 13.3hh little mare who had been neglected and mistreated before she came to my instructor. Other than being a little touchy around her hind end she was just an angel. I did so many trails on her and never felt unsafe. We didn't canter because she had so many bad experiences with trainers who had no Fjord experience, but her trot was super smooth! I used to ride her bareback all the time.
> 
> I just wish Fjords weren't so expensive in the US! I'll need to save up $5k minimum if I want a well trained one.


----------



## coffeemama

You are so lucky to live in a place full of fjords! Tell those breeders if they are going to give foals away send them to U.S...we are seriously short on fjords and love them! We truly value them here. It is rare for adults to ride ponies here even though it's common there. It is difficult to find pony saddles in adult sizes here, too, for same reason. 





beccaH said:


> I have had 2 Fjords and they are a fantastic breed. I live in Norway so they are pretty common here  No matter where you go you'll see fjords everywhere, and they are not expensive here. The horse market here is so full that many times breeders have to give away their foals since they cant sell them.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my last Fjord, i sold him and i regret it everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just typical him, always had to test the rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on with pictures forever but i think i'll stop now


----------



## coffeemama

Dixie-the reason I got my fjord is because she is bombproof on trails and streets and very low energy with amazingly gentle disposition and her trot is like a quarterhorse trot, not pony-like at all. she also has a smooth canter although it's hard to get her to canter (she's lazy but that's why I got her). She puts up with ALOT with no reaction. She is pretty dead-sided compared to alot of more reactive breeds which is great for beginners and is another reasonwhy I got her, too. I hope you find your fjord as they have fantastic dispositions and it is very hard to find one with a mean bone in them as they are very sweet natured breed. 



Dixie1234 said:


> Thanks! Did you buy your Fjord from a breeder? We have mostly Arabs around me and I'm really looking for a well-trained, calm, not spooky horse to go out on trail rides (alone and in a group) as well as do some arena and dressage. The fjords sound like a good fit as I'm short 5'1". How are their gaits? Are they smooth or do they have a "pony trot"? I also like that they're long-lived and sound as I'm looking for a forever partner.


----------



## coffeemama

Rhen said:


> *First off......Hello everyone, Im new here! All I wanted to say is what a beautiful breed of horse, I have never met one in person! And heres a silly question............How do u pernouce FJORD???*


It's pronounced, "feeyord"
Hi welcome!


----------



## hemms

A couple of shots of my 15 hh Fjord/QH gelding, 6 years old:

Our first trail ride this spring...











Riding October of 2010. We were both quite... stout. He has since slimmed down. I, however, have not. Figures.


----------



## coffeemama

What's a "grade" fjord?



Mnhorsemom said:


> This is Wilbur. He's 10 years old and a grade Fjord (he's for sale by the way)


----------



## coffeemama

I love your fjord omg cute jumper and mover!




coffeemama said:


> You are so lucky to live in a place full of fjords! Tell those breeders if they are going to give foals away send them to U.S...we are seriously short on fjords and love them! We truly value them here. It is rare for adults to ride ponies here even though it's common there. It is difficult to find pony saddles in adult sizes here, too, for same reason.


----------



## verona1016

The barn where I board has 2 Fjords, one of whom they use for their handicapped rider program. They're super cute, steady mounts. I took one to a show when I was between leased horses one year, and it was pretty amazing how much he just didn't care about being in a new place (unlike the couple of horses I had shown before).

I was recently horse shopping and went to try out a Fjord/Morgan cross. Unfortunately, he didn't inherit much of the Fjord bulk and was too small for me :-(


----------



## hemms

a 'grade' of any breed would be an un-papered but apparently pure-bred horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

Here are the two grade Fjords I bought from out local auction, outbid the meat man for them










They were both in foal, and in time they both foaled out

Frejya had a beautiful little filly










and Frenjya had a handsome colt










That handsome colt eventually grew up and became that handsome hunk that Hemms posted, Maximoses


----------



## AnnaHalford

I want a Fjord now. Especially a fluffy yearling from Canada. Too cute!


----------



## hemms

Oh my goodness!! Thanks so much for the baby picture!!! LOVE it. I can really see his build in Mom. 

The first photo would have a bubble above her head saying "Ick. I can't believe I'm in the hands of HUMANS again." Lol!


----------



## rileydog6

a couple pics of toril and i playing around


----------



## kim_angel

New pic of my boy Titan. He was gelded two weeks ago. Sorry for the blurry shot. It was a long distance zoom shot and it was sunrise... 
(I was out taking sunrise sky line photos) and it was too hard for my camera to get a clear shot of him from the distance.


----------



## rileydog6

Toril and I at a Horse Trial this weekend


----------



## Prinella

He's gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6

Prinella said:


> He's gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much,that meabs alot, hes come so far.when i first got him he was one of those ponys who bucked off all riders below advanced,had no stop or turn, stoped at EVERY jump,and liked to run people over,worst part is he behaved with his old owner and showed BN eventing with him:lol:


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys! Just wanted to post a link to my new thread. I'm looking for Fjord pictures for future art projects and need some help!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/fjord-fascination-152010/


----------



## aliliz

He's not mine, but he's at the therapeutic riding center where I work. Stellar is a 15.2 hand Fjord... he's full Fjord, just tall and narrow! He apparently used to event and was a terrible eventer... rumor has it that he just crashed through the whole course :lol:

He's a fantastic therapy horse- he's our steady eddy. He was easier to train for therapeutic riding than any horse I've ever worked with. Stellar is a big goofball and the kids all love his mane!

His first day








Making friends with Jiminy








So cute!








Playing with his buddy Rocky (RIP)


----------



## coffeemama

Golden Horse said:


> Here are the two grade Fjords I bought from out local auction, outbid the meat man for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were both in foal, and in time they both foaled out
> 
> Frejya had a beautiful little filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Frenjya had a handsome colt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That handsome colt eventually grew up and became that handsome hunk that Hemms posted, Maximoses


 Ijust want to thank you for rescueing those beautiful fjords from the auction who would have gone to be horribly tortured and killed for meat trade, otherwise. You are doing God's work by what you did. Thank you! Cute babies! How are they all doing now? Were the fjords broke to ride?


----------



## coffeemama

rileydog6 said:


> a couple pics of toril and i playing around


 gORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## coffeemama

Nevreme said:


> Fjords are my absolute favorite breed. My perfect horse would be a lighter, taller Fjord or Fjord cross.
> 
> My first Fjord experience was with a 13.3hh little mare who had been neglected and mistreated before she came to my instructor. Other than being a little touchy around her hind end she was just an angel. I did so many trails on her and never felt unsafe. We didn't canter because she had so many bad experiences with trainers who had no Fjord experience, but her trot was super smooth! I used to ride her bareback all the time.
> 
> I just wish Fjords weren't so expensive in the US! I'll need to save up $5k minimum if I want a well trained one.


kEEP READING ON THIS post....someone rescued two perfectly good fjords from auction by outbidding the MEAT/kILL BUYER!!! Can you believe these wonderful ancient breed horses are being sent to slaughter?? I would check around auctions for fjords you will, unfortunately, find some great ones who are great age and training/condition and can save a life, as well.


----------



## coffeemama

beccaH said:


> I have had 2 Fjords and they are a fantastic breed. I live in Norway so they are pretty common here  No matter where you go you'll see fjords everywhere, and they are not expensive here. The horse market here is so full that many times breeders have to give away their foals since they cant sell them.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my last Fjord, i sold him and i regret it everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was just typical him, always had to test the rider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on with pictures forever but i think i'll stop now


 he is gorgeous what are his bloodlines? where did he end up? he looks like a fantastic all around fjord! not to mention..he's really a good looking fjord, lovely head and eye.


----------



## Missy May

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What a cute bunch of horses! There's a 2 yo fjord/qh cross mare (adorable) on a local sale site very cheap, if my hubby wouldn't have me sleeping in the barn for buying another horse, I'd be getting a project
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mattresses are on sale this time of year.


----------



## Missy May

These are trully adorable horses...the mane alone just makes ya want to own one!. Love everyone's pictures! But, I fell for "adorable" once, "broke w tradition" and got a haffie - and once is enough for me...the haffie is a little busy body!!


----------



## Breezy2011

I learned a lot about horses using a fjord. The first horse I ever worked with was a 4-6 month old fjord weanling. His name was gunner and he taught me everything, I found that they bond to the person who works with them most. Gunner would not let anybody but me do anything with him, and he wasn't even my horse. Sadly gunner died because he was a runty little thing (half the size of what he should have been) but he taught me many things.


----------



## hemms

Coffeemama, one of those rescued foals-in-the-making is niw my boy, Maximus. He's truly my heart-horse, the greatest equine buddy I've ever had and I'm so grateful Goldenhorse rescued his mom and that I stumbled across him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Wonderful photos!


----------



## Missy May

hemms said:


> A couple of shots of my 15 hh Fjord/QH gelding, 6 years old:
> 
> Our first trail ride this spring...
> 
> 
> 
> Riding October of 2010. We were both quite... stout. He has since slimmed down. I, however, have not. Figures.





Golden Horse said:


> Here are the two grade Fjords I bought from out local auction, outbid the meat man for them
> 
> 
> 
> and Frenjya had a handsome colt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That handsome colt eventually grew up and became that handsome hunk that Hemms posted, Maximoses


Wow, what a _beautiful _story. 
I can't believe someone would put a pregnant mare through a scratch sale.


----------



## hemms

Yikes. He looks SO much better in 2012, lol! 
I'm going to my laptop right now to redeem him, lol! 

He's really turned into a phenomenal partner.


----------



## hemms

photo flood:


----------



## Missy May

Wow! He _is_ handsome. His summer coat color is just amazing!


----------



## hemms

Let's see, his 2012 resume includes, umteen trail rides, some of which my son's 2 year old pony was dallied to us (fun to 'ride' two bickering child-brained beasts at once), chasing and holding up buses (friend has a company hired to do these things), a handful of little backyard shows in English and WP, and most recently, frocklicking (with me aboard) in belly-deep ditch snow. I'm throwing everything I can at him and he's embracing it all... with exception to the speakers at the shows... whenever we're under them and a gait change is called, he pulls AIRS. I wish my ringside friend had the camera that day, cause of course no one else saw it, but I was chewing on forelock every time we came around. Pffft. Unathletic, my ****... Lazy is clearly more toward the truth.


----------



## hemms

Thanks Miss May! Now I'll stop gushing, cause I know everyone's going to be sorry anyone asked.


----------



## lilruffian

I just realized that i dont think i posted Miss Belle on this thread! Bella of course lol but my new little girl is only half Fjord


----------



## Missy May

hemms said:


> umteen trail rides, some of which my son's 2 year old pony was dallied to us (fun to 'ride' two bickering child-brained beasts at once),


HAHA!!! You are a brave woman!



hemms said:


> Thanks Miss May! Now I'll stop gushing, cause I know everyone's going to be sorry anyone asked.


Gush away, he is clearly a very specail guy w a disney-esque story!!! When I gush about my mare, my family's eyes glaze over and they just start leaving the room.:? Otherwise, I am screaming "that little hoodlum!", meaning the haffie.


----------



## Missy May

lilruffian said:


> I just realized that i dont think i posted Miss Belle on this thread! Bella of course lol but my new little girl is only half Fjord


What a darling baby picture - and momma has an absolutely gorgeous butt!!!!!! Now, I wish someone would say that about me! :lol:


----------



## hemms

Another X bred!! I have to say that those Fjords do offer remarkably good traits when bred out. (Not that I'd ever advocate intentional "polluting" of the breed, purists.) I sure am ecstatic with the horse I have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

This is my new buy. His name is PF Gra Viking


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Well, I don't own a Fjord now, but I did own one. He was around 8 years old, and named Bucky.










Right before I sold him









I definitely get another if I had the chance.


----------



## lilruffian

Wow, seriously guys, need some of these in my art thread! 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/fjord-fascination-152010/
Would really appreciate the help!


----------



## lilruffian

hemms said:


> Another X bred!! I have to say that those Fjords do offer remarkably good traits when bred out. (Not that I'd ever advocate intentional "polluting" of the breed, purists.) I sure am ecstatic with the horse I have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I've known 2 in my life so far and they are both beautiful and wonderful horses


----------

